# 06 Opal geometry



## coxcc (Apr 15, 2006)

I've decided on getting an 06 Opal but am a bit uncertain on the Orbea geometry. I currently ride a 54cm Cannondale (with a true 54cm toptube). I'm 5'10'' and have an 84.5cm inseam, 59.4cm thigh, and 69.2cm arm length. My first inclination is to go with the 54cm Opal, but when comparing my current set up with the 51cm and 54cm Opal, I'm sort of in between the two. Anyone have a feeling for how the wheelbase measurements compare between the two Orbea sizes? The published toptube measurment for the 54 Opal is 55cm, while the 51 comes in at 53.5. It would seem that the 51 might be the better fit, but I'm concerned that the overall dimensions of the smaller frame might leave me feeling a bit cramped, even with a longer stem.

So....I'm thinking 54cm frame, with a 100mm stem. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

coxcc said:


> I've decided on getting an 06 Opal but am a bit uncertain on the Orbea geometry. I currently ride a 54cm Cannondale (with a true 54cm toptube). I'm 5'10'' and have an 84.5cm inseam, 59.4cm thigh, and 69.2cm arm length. My first inclination is to go with the 54cm Opal, but when comparing my current set up with the 51cm and 54cm Opal, I'm sort of in between the two. Anyone have a feeling for how the wheelbase measurements compare between the two Orbea sizes? The published toptube measurment for the 54 Opal is 55cm, while the 51 comes in at 53.5. It would seem that the 51 might be the better fit, but I'm concerned that the overall dimensions of the smaller frame might leave me feeling a bit cramped, even with a longer stem.
> 
> So....I'm thinking 54cm frame, with a 100mm stem.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I was in the same boat. I currently ride a 54cm orbea and was inbetween the 51 and 54. I chose the 54 because I felt I could compensate the reach with a proper stem without showing too much seatpost which more often than not can create a flexy feel from the post especially when running a carbon post. The 55cm top tube isn't that far off your 54 and if you run say a 100 stem rather than a 110 there is your cm. I hope this gives you some perspective.


----------

